# Not So Funny, But....



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

http://www.hobbyclub.ru/video/krach.wmv

Video of Turbine powered R/C Jets... crashing...

Notice the one guy "distraught" after his jet crashed....

-Tone


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

wooosh.... schplat.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Not so funny, but funny. Maybe that's why I prefer to stick with land based vehicles! I'd be distraught to if I just flew my 2 to 3 thousand dollar vehicle into the ground!

The end with the 2 "casualties" from the last crash & burn had me chuckling, especially with the music that was playing at the time.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

RAMSTIEN! 


(thats the band that does that song. at least I think, I only got to watch the first 30 seconds or so because my slow dialup connection decided to stop the download for no reason and I refused to download it again. I agree with Tom on this, if I was to see my $2k to $3k plane/car/boat/anything nose dive into the ground and break into little tiny pieces, I would be really mad(and wondering what I was doing with something that was that expensive in the first place) )


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

Sucks for those guys


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

Ouch. They looked cool, but those must be real fun to rebuild...lol
Dave


----------

